# Hey from Florida



## PrettyHorse (May 8, 2007)

I am a 22yr old college student and just shy of three months ago I bought a registered 7yr old QH gelding named Rusty for short, after being out of horses for a couple of years. He's the third horse I've owned in my lifetime. He has a bit of reining training and was used for trails. I don't know much about his past. He's a wonderful, sweet horse, but horses will be horses and I DO certainly have my problems with him. Probably more my problems than his though. My origional plans with him was to just have a nice little trail gelding, but now that I am back into horses, I am feeling the pull of competition! I was doing hunter/jumper for a while (small stuff) and am hoping to get Rusty out sometime in the future to see how he likes the jumps! Right now I ride him in a western saddle. Well I am exited to be part of this board and can't wait to meet everyone! Is anyone out there from the Naples/Ft. Myers area? Thanks!


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome! :wink:


----------



## Magic23143 (May 1, 2007)

Welcome to the site im pretty new here and it is a great site. It is nice to reconnect with the hors world.


----------

